# Windows media player will not sync with my MP3 player



## replaceable90 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have Windows media player verson 11, and my MP3 player is the Toshiba S series (the software that came with the toshiba was for windows media player 10 however its supported in WMP 11, i also tried rolling back to 10 to no avail)
The Mp3 player and WMP used to sync perfectly (videos, pictures, music) however a little while after i upgraded to WMP 11 it started sync-ing less and less first being unable to convert videos onto my MP3 player (I was previously able to sync these videos on) and soon after that it wouldnt sync videos on at all. About a month after that when i plugged in my MP3 player and turned on WMP a error message came up saying that windows media player has incountered an error and must close, and then a error report option comes up. *when the error fist comes up it says "Windows media player has encountered a problem and needs to close. we are sorry for the inconvenience."

This happens everytime i plug in my MP3 player, also when i take my MP3 player to my friends house and try to sync videos at his place everything works fine. So today i uninstalled and reinstalled WMP and even got the the windows media player files from his house and replaced them with the ones on my computer and nothing, ive also ended the sync partnership and that stuffed WMP and i had to reinstall it

HELP ME PLZ

i dont thnk ive left anything out but if i have ill put it up shortly


----------



## replaceable90 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh um i just rolled back Windows media player to version 10 and installed the software that came with my MP3 (which installs all the necessary features for the player to sync properly)

Um and this time when i plugged in my MP3 player a different error message came up which had details (also it wiped my MP3 player and i cant put anything on now GRRR) so hopefully someone might be able to help me now:

Error Signature
Appname:wmplayer.exe AppVer:10.0.0.3802
Modname:indiv01.key ModVer:11.0.6000.7000 Offset:00ae4fd


^thats it word for word

any help would be great


----------

